# LA200 injection



## Gatewo9 (Mar 8, 2013)

hello everyone...going to give my 3mo baby girl goat a injection for the first time any advice on where to do it and how much to give? any advice will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## TVFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

La200 dose is 1 cc per 25 lbs. I give mine in the rear leg on the back side where it's thicker. Draw back before you push it and check for blood. If you find blood start over.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do similar dosage 1cc per 20lbs every day for 5 days (dont skip a day like the package says). I give in the muscle, some give it SQ


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Give in the triangle of the neck (lower part near shoulder). The leg has too many nerves and such that if hit can cause paralysis. Draw the plunger back and check for blood.. if you get blood start over.

I do 1cc per 20lbs intramuscular for 5 days straight. Make sure to switch sides of the neck so the goat doesn't get too sore


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm new to goats and just got my first two Nubian does a few weeks ago. One is now eight weeks old and the other is 17 weeks old. Do I need to be giving them these shots? What is LA 200 used for?

Thanks! I don't mean to hijack the thread but I want to do everything possible to keep my goats as healthy and happy as possible. : )


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sharryn said:


> I'm new to goats and just got my first two Nubian does a few weeks ago. One is now eight weeks old and the other is 17 weeks old. Do I need to be giving them these shots? What is LA 200 used for?
> 
> Thanks! I don't mean to hijack the thread but I want to do everything possible to keep my goats as healthy and happy as possible. : )


La 20p is an antibiotic so unless they have an infection then they dont need it. However I do reccomend getting a CD/T shot. They normally get one at 4 weeks old and a booster at 10 or 12 weeks. Check with who ever the goats came from and see if they did any vaccines. After the 2 shots as a kid they need a booster once a year. To give the shot just pull the skin by the armpit up and make a tent, inject it in the tent. Be sure not to go out the other side of the tent


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup LA 200 is for infections. Don't give to healthy goats


----------

